# [Howto] Documentazione Varia

## randomaze

Apro questo 3d che vuole essere di aiuto a chi cerca documentazione ma non sa dove...  

Dando per scontato che i siti canonici (gentoo.org, gentoo.it, gentoo-italia.org, gechi.it) non contengono le informazioni relative a quello che vi serve vediamo dove si puó continuare la ricerca.

NOTA. Tutto cio che riguarda la programmazione lo sto raccogliendo nel thread [Devel] Raccolta di IDE e documentazione per programmare.

Gentoo Box

Sul Vostro PC ci sono un pó di comandi che si possono usare:

```
#apropos qualcosa

#man comando

#info [comando]
```

Inoltre la directory:

```
directory /usr/share/doc/
```

 spesso contiene un bel pó di cose relative al programma di cui cercate documentazione

Siti con Documentazione in Italiano

Da Windows a Linux di Paolo Attivissimo

Guida a Linux per utenti Windows insoddisfatti.

Basta che non sia una bufala

Linux da Zero / Quaderni di Linux da Zero

Dedicata a chi "odia la linea di comando" sembra presentare applicazioni varie per gli amanti delle finestre, gnome, KDE... (dato che io amo la linea di comando non ho approfondito  :Razz:  )

Linux Facile di Daniele Medri

Ottimo testo di Lettura fornisce utili informazioni relative allo startup, alle shell, al funzionamento di X. Un pò datato ma permette comunque di fare la conoscenza con le dinamiche di base di Linux (eppoi ci sono i primi capitolo che raccontano la storia di Unix/Linux). 

Appunti di Informatica Libera di Daniele Giacomini

Questa si avvicina parecchio all'essere l'opera omnia della situazione. E' enorme e monicomprensivo, per questo consiglio prima la lettura di LinuxFacile e di usare gli Appunti per approfondire o per consultare.

Italian Linux Documentation Project

Traduzione di molti HOWTO e documenti del Linux Documentation Project. Molti doc mancano, molti non sono aggiornati ma l'utilitá non é in discussione

Informatica e GNU/Linux di Daniele Masini

Altro tomo riguardante linux a 360°, ha il difetto di essere ancora in fase di completamento (quindi alcuni capitoli sono vuoti e/o incompleti), di contro é più aggiornato rispetto agli analoghi di Giacomini e Medri

Manualinux di Cristiano Macaluso

Altro tomo omnicomprensivo, l'impaginazione del sito non é bellissima ma contiene numerose informazioni utili

Introduzione alle reti

Scritto a 8 mani questo documenti fornisce un introduzione ai concetti delle reti telematiche (principalmente LAN) ed ai meccanismi ad esse relativi.

IP for Fun di Carlo Contacavalli

Una guida per configurare la rete usando il solo comando "ip".

GNUtemberg

Raccolta di documentazione tra le altre cose fornisce una ISO giá pronta per essere masterizzata di documenti vari

Apogeo OpenPress

Vari e-book della casa editrice Apogeo. Tra gli altri la guida allo sviluppo con GTK+

Siti con Documentazione In Inglese

Linux Documentation Project

La maggior raccolta presente sul mercato di documenti e scritti inerenti il mondo Linux, tra le altre cose c'é anche il Coffe-HOWTO che spiega...

eicage

Alcuni libri in formato pdf, tra cui "Understand the Linux Kernel"

The Assayer

Contiene recensioni e un utile motore di ricerca che, tra i vari criteri di ricerca permette di selezionare i libri online e/o a licenza aperta. Si parla di varie tipologie di libri, dai romanzi ai manuali di programmazione. In Inglese

Configurazioni

Linux Laptop

Un must per la configurazione dei portatili...

Linux Printing

...e uno per la configurazione delle stampanti

OpenSkill

C'é un pò di tutto, tra il tutto si distinguno interessanti articoli sul come configurare alcuni applicativi

linuxcompatible.org

A prima vista può sembrare che non ci sia nulla di speciale su questo sito, ma in realtà non è così. Vi sono infatti molte cose interessanti: dalle ultime news riguardanti Linux, a forum, ad un vasto database contenente tutto l'hardware compatibile con Linux ed una serie di articoli tecnici. Inoltre il materiale presente sul sito è tutto estremamente aggiornato.

Understanding IP Addressing

Come dice il titolo "Capire l'indirizzamento IP". In Inglese

Programmi

Table of equvalents

Ovvero le risposte alla classica domanda dove trovo un programma per fare questo se sotto windows usavo...

(c'é anche una pagina in italiano ma non sembra aggiornata)

IPtables for fun di Carlo Contavalli

Guida rapida alla configurazione del firewall integrato nel kernel

Life with qmail in Italiano

La traduzione in italiano del libro su qmail

Italian qmail-HOWTO

Non una traduzione ma un howto alternativo scritto from scratch nella lingua di Dante, Petrarca e Boccaccio...

Squid Book

Lo Squid Book tradotto in italiano a cura di MerlinoBBS

Traduzione Italiana del VIM User Manual

Ovvero mettiamo un comodo help in italiano a uno dei migliori editor che siano mai stati inventati.... a cura del Gruppo Zena.

Programmazione Linux

Data l'indescrivibile quantità di linguaggi in circolazione penso che riferirsi alla bash (la "lingua" di linux e degli ebuild) e al C (il linguaggio in cui é scritto il kernel) possa bastare.

Bash Reference Card

un utile prontuario per la bash (pdf in inglese).

Guida Rapida ai comandi Linux di Andrea Sivieri

Breve e concisa descrizione dei principali comandi per linux

Guida avanzata di Bash-Scripting

Se qualcuno pensa che la programmazione di shell sia una cosa banale e poco potente forse é bene che dia un occhiata a questo tomo

Programmare Linux di Giorgio Zoppi

Rapida guida alla programmazione in C dotata di introduzione ai principali strumenti GNU: Make, Automake/Autoconf e GDB, tutto in una cinquantina di pagine!

Guida Alla Programmazione in Linux

Tomo in italiano riguardante la programmazione C di un sistema Linux, molto, molto interessante

Programmazione In generale

In attesa di un thread simile ma orientato ai linguaggi posteggio quì alcuni link

Programmazione in ASM per Linux

Una breve introduzione ai tool per programmare in assembler con Linux.

Pensare in C++

La traduzione in italiano del celelibro di Bruce Eckel

Corso di Perl

Il Corso di Perl del LOA HackLab Milano

Programmare in PHP

Guida al PHP scritta da Gianluca Giusti. (Normalmente inclusa agli appunti di Informatica Libera di Giacomini)

Python.IT

Il sito mirror di python.org con le traduzioni in italiano

ZonaPython.IT

Altro sito di risrse in italiano, oltre ad ospitare documentazione reperibile anche sugli altri due siti dovrebbe essere destinato ad evolversi con materiale proprio

Miscellanea

Wikipedia::Informatica

Un utile enciclopedia per scoprire chi o cosa é l'oggetto del discorso

Introduzione al mondo del Software Libero

di Elena "of Valhalla" Grandi

Domanda sulla Vita, sull'Universo e Tutto quanto

Perché il computer di Douglas Adams restituisce 42 e non "Daniele" dato che esistono Daniele Giacomini, Daniele Medri e Daniele Masini?

Qualcuno sa spiegarmi perché chi si chiama Daniele prova un irrefrenabile desiderio nello scrivere un libro su Linux a 360°?

(senza polemica... ben venga anche il prossimo Daniele  :Smile:  )

NOTA: Naturalmente se ritenete questo post utile e volete contribuire i suggerimenti, correzioni modifiche ed aggiunte sono bene accette. Se ritenete inutile... beh basta dirlo e lo lascio perdere  :Wink: 

ChangeLog:

08/02/04 Aggiunti gnutemberg, attivissimo e tabella delle equivalenze. Grazie a fedeliallalinea e MyZelF

08/02/04 Aggiunte le configurazioni portatili e stampanti. Grazie a MyZelF

09/02/04 Aggiunta la sezione Programmazione. Grazie a MyZelF e Shev

27/02/04 Aggiunti eicage, assayer, apogeo. Grazie a gnu-statix

01/03/04 Aggiunti tcpp, python,wikipedia e openskill. Grazie a Sparker,Shev,mcvash,Melvin

29/03/04 Aggiunto "Informatica e GNU/Linux" e il Perl del LOA.

30/03/04 Aggiunta l'intro alle reti e il php.

31/03/04 Aggiunti sqid, qmail, ip, iptables e il prontuario dei comandi

27/04/04 Aggiunti ASM e Intro al sw Libero

30/04/04 Aggiunto il Manualinux

27/05/04 Aggiunto "Programmare Linux" (Thx a fedeliallalinea e al tilug) e la traduzione del VIM User Manual

03/10/04 Aggiunto il riferimento al thread gemello sulla programmazione

27/01/05 Aggiunto il link al sito linuxcompatible.org

11-07/05 Aggiunto il link Undestanding IP Adressing

----------

## shev

Un applauso da parte mia, ti metterei sticky (si tu, non il post  :Laughing: ) ma non voglio allungare troppo la lista. Di certo segnalo a cerri il topic per aggiungerlo nei link di riferimento  :Mr. Green: 

Leggete gente, leggete e segnalate  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Un applauso da parte mia, ti metterei sticky (si tu, non il post ) ma non voglio allungare troppo la lista. Di certo segnalo a cerri il topic per aggiungerlo nei link di riferimento 
> 
> Leggete gente, leggete e segnalate 

 

Toh, é cambiato il subject (fa piacere vedere che qualcuno apprezza!)

Shev tu proponi tutto quello che ti viene in mente... e se vuoi edita direttamente il post (ok, scrivi anche il changelog!)

----------

## cerri

TIP Award!!!  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Lo so che non centra tanto con linux e documentazione ma in questo sito si trovano i migliori sowftware open source per win. Io lo trovo molto carino (anche perche' e' il primo sito che visito dopo un'installazione win). 

mod: Se trovate troppo fuori luogo questo post cancellatelo.

----------

## gnu-statix

Segnalo questo link:

http://www.eicage.com/

Ci sono alcuni ebook liberamente scaricabili, tra cui anche il famoso "Understand the Linux Kernel".

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *gnu-statix wrote:*   

> Segnalo questo link:
> 
> http://www.eicage.com/
> 
> Ci sono alcuni ebook liberamente scaricabili, tra cui anche il famoso "Understand the Linux Kernel".
> ...

 

Si vedo parecchia roba interessante

(tra l'altro l'acrobato di winzoz non mi apre proprio l'undestanding linux kernel  :Sad:  )

Tra gli altri (unix):

Undestanding Linux Kernel

Using Samba

Linux KDE in 24 hours

Numerosi manuali che si riferiscono a RedHat (ma, se letti con intelligenza, si possono adattare a tutte le distro)

Manuali Solaris

In giornata sistemo il post iniziale con il nuovo riferimento  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

Se intaressa:

Pensare in C++ Vol1 Traduzione in italiano

http://pensareincpp.altervista.org/vol1.html

----------

## mcvash

Non so' se possa servire, ma questo sito e' interessante, e penso possa svilupparsi ancora tantissimo (lo so' e' un enciclopedia interessante, ma la sezione informatica penso possa crescere ancora)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pagina_principale

p.s. ad essere sinceri ne ho sentito parlare per la prima volta da bsolar, date a cesare quel che e' di cesare  :Laughing: 

----------

## Melvin

http://openskills.info/

che dite, merita? 

notte!

----------

## randomaze

Ok, ho aggiunto tutto, compreso il C++.

Confesso che per i linguaggi vorrei aprire un topic simile dato che il materiale in circolazione é veramente tanto  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto http://www.linuxcompatible.org molto interessante per vedere se un componente hardware e' compatibile

----------

## funkoolow

scusate la domanda banale, ma come mai questa interessantissima raccolta non è in sticky?  :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> scusate la domanda banale, ma come mai questa interessantissima raccolta non è in sticky? 

 

Uh allora qualcuno che legge esiste ancora  :Mr. Green: 

Beh, se si mettesse in stiky tutto quello che vorremmo probabilmente il forum inizierebbe a pagina 3  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque é indicizzata nei post utilissimi  :Wink: 

----------

## rakim

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Bash Reference Card
> 
> un utile prontuario per la bash (pdf in inglese).

 

Page not found!

EDIT: E' forse questa? 

[url] database.sarang.net/study/bash/bash.pdf [/url]

----------

## neryo

bella idea randomaze!  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rakim wrote:*   

> EDIT: E' forse questa? 
> 
> http://database.sarang.net/study/bash/bash.pdf

 

Si é quella.... non so perché il link originale su ssc non sia più disponibile  :Sad: 

Se ho un attimo di tempo controllo la licenza e la metto su gentoo-italia in modo da preservarne la disponibilità  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

Qui c'e' l'intera raccolta dei libri orelly su perl.. direttamente dal sito unix.org...

******** [rmz: link rimosso perché illegale....]

direi molto utile....  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Qui c'e' l'intera raccolta dei libri orelly su perl.. direttamente dal sito unix.org...

 

unix.org.ua (che diavolo di estensione é 'ua'  :Confused:   :Question: )

Ci sono due alternative:

 E' legale: in questo caso aggiungo il link

 NON e' legale: Nel qualc caso ti invito a cancellare il link pubblicato per ovvi motivi

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   Qui c'e' l'intera raccolta dei libri orelly su perl.. direttamente dal sito unix.org... 
> 
> unix.org.ua (che diavolo di estensione é 'ua'  )
> 
> Ci sono due alternative:
> ...

 

ua sta per ukraina.. http://www.dominiando.it/estensioni/ua.htm

----------

## emix

Vorrei segnalare anche Advanced Linux Programming, un bel libro.

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ci sono due alternative:
> 
>  E' legale: in questo caso aggiungo il link
> ...

 

Non credo proprio che sia legale  :Confused: 

----------

## emix

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non credo proprio che sia legale 

 

Si, è illegale:

 *http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/perl/copyrght.htm wrote:*   

> This CD-ROM is intended for use by one individual. As such, you may make copies for your own personal use. However, you may not provide copies to others, or make this reference library available to others over a LAN or other network.

 

----------

## randomaze

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Non credo proprio che sia legale  
> 
> Si, è illegale:

 

Bene, avevo il dubbio.... e ho rimosso il link.

In ogni caso sul sito Oreally ci sono molti libri di libera consultazione (un pò datati) e molti capitoli promozionali (dei libri recenti) scarcabili  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso sul sito Oreally ci sono molti libri di libera consultazione (un pò datati) e molti capitoli promozionali (dei libri recenti) scarcabili 

 

Si infatti potremmo al limite linkare quei capitoli che ci sembrano interessanti  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Volevo segnalare questo link http://www.bergen.org/ATC/Course/InfoTech/Coolip/

C'è "tutto quello che avreste sempre voluto sapere sugli indirizzi IP".

Davvero ben fatto, putroppo è in inglese. Magari può interessare a qualcuno. Ciaooo

 :Razz: 

my 2 cents

----------

## randomaze

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> C'è "tutto quello che avreste sempre voluto sapere sugli indirizzi IP".

 

Aggiunto, grazie  :Cool: 

----------

## akiross

Il link sul bash reference card non funziona, direi  :Neutral: 

Orcal'oca, adesso che avevo del tempo libero per leggere le documentazioni  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

----------

## oRDeX

Gli appunti di informatica Libera non sono reperibili. ecco un nuovo link: http://a2.pluto.it/

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Gli appunti di informatica Libera non sono reperibili. ecco un nuovo link: http://a2.pluto.it/

 

Corretto, grazie  :Cool: 

akiross: http://database.sarang.net/study/bash/bash.pdf

Visto che ssc la ha messa off-line (o la ha spostata) sono indeciso se metterla su gentoo-italia.net/gechi.it/randomaze.net visto che manca la dicitura per permettere la redistribuzione. Pareri, proposte?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non c'è un contatto mail cui chieder l'autorizzazione?

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto che ssc la ha messa off-line (o la ha spostata) sono indeciso se metterla su gentoo-italia.net/gechi.it/randomaze.net visto che manca la dicitura per permettere la redistribuzione. Pareri, proposte?

 

La migliore soluzione è mandare una mail ai diretti interessati e chiedere cosa ne pensano.

----------

## PboY

eicage.com mi sembra sia cambiato ... ora vedo un profumo di ralph lauren  :Neutral: 

----------

## akiross

Io a dire il vero quella guida su bash l'ho vista sotto forma stampata su un altro sito... quindi non vorrei che fosse una copia poco... lecita, o poco legale... se fosse stata libera non era espressamente scritto da qualche parte? 

Il ragionamento vale anche al viceversa, ma per sicurezza io andrei piano  :Razz: 

Ciauz

----------

## X-Drum

"stickyzzatelo" vi prego!!!

----------

## SMiL3

ehm... il link alla guida di ViM non va

----------

## randomaze

 *SMiL3 wrote:*   

> ehm... il link alla guida di ViM non va

 

grazie a google ho trovato un nuovo url: eccolo. Adesso correggo anche il post iniziale

----------

## khelidan1980

Poco tempo fa avevo trovato sul forum internazionale un linke dove era raccolta a mo di archivio tutta la doc gentoo divisa per lingua,era un link inerente ai server del sito ma non riesco piu a trovarlo...qualcuno lo conosce?

----------

## pirata11111

Salve ragazzi da poco sto udando linux solo che ho capito che nn essendo un sistema così facile da imparare avevo pensato di comprare un bel libro per poterci capire qualkosa in + e magari imparare davvero un pò di cose.

potreste consigliarmi un testo.... 

c'è un libro di riferimento???

grazie

----------

## bandreabis

http://www.linux-books.us/  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

secondo me il modo migliore per imparare è utilizzarlo.. cominciare con distro semplici per cominciare a capire un po di terminologia e poi magari passare sempre a qualcosina di più difficile... secondo me i libri sono inutili anche perchè i sistemi cambiano in giorno in giorno.. quindi.... Comunque trovi un bel po di documentazione gratuita e free per il web.. del tipo: http://a2.swlibero.org/a21.htm

qui trovi veramente di tutto...

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ti consiglio linux da zero che trovi qui http://erlug.linux.it/linuxdazero/ldz.html

cmq puÃ² darsi che alcune cose non siano aggiornate perchÃ¨ cambiano in fretta...

----------

## Frez

A suo tempo io presi un libro che spiegava UNIX

Era "Unix for programmers and users", Prentice All. Sicuramente lo trovi nella biblioteca dell' università (se fai l'università, e se non fai lettere antiche  :Smile:  )

In pratica spiegava cos'è unix a grandi linee, come si interagisce con la shell, come si fa il primo programmetto in C.

Comodo perché me lo leggevo in treno.

E' un inizio... dopodiché credo ti convienga continuare con documentazione on-line, man, guide, howto ecc.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *pirata11111 wrote:*   

> potreste consigliarmi un testo.... 
> 
> c'è un libro di riferimento???

 

Un libro cartaceo solitamente non é aggiornatissimo (l'informativa viaggia decisamente più veloce)... ho fatto il merge con questo post dove ci sono un bel pò di link che (credo) coprano l'argomento quasi interamente  :Wink: 

----------

